# sparagnare



## Angel.Aura

Ciao a tutti! 

Prendo spunto da questa discussione nel Forum Inglese-Italiano:
Sparagnare 

Da dove vi scrivo non si usa *sparagnare*, però esiste la forma dialettale sparambiare. E’ perfettamente comprensibile l’aggettivo *sparagnino* seppure desueto.

Consultando un dizionario d’italiano in rete (DeMauro), la voce viene definita regionale, segnatamente settentrionale.

Ho letto tanti interventi a proposito dell’uso anche (soprattutto?) meridionale del termine. 

Mi aiutate a fare una bella mappa così possiamo farci un’idea tutta nostra?


Grazie!


----------



## Sicanius

Ciao Angel!
come dicevo anche nell'altra discussione, 'sparagnare' è il termine siciliano per 'risparmiare'. In realtà credevo fosse una parola dialettale, e mi sorprende trovarla nel vocabolario italiano...


----------



## london calling

Sicanius said:


> Ciao Angel!
> come dicevo anche nell'altra discussione, 'sparagnare' è il termine siciliano per 'risparmiare'. In realtà credevo fosse una parola dialettale, e mi sorprende trovarla nel vocabolario italiano...


 
Ciao!

Sono inglese, campana (Salerno e Napoli) di adozione e posso testimoniare che _sparagnare_ si utilizza nei dialetti locali per dire _risparmiare_.

Non so, però, scriverlo...aiuto, campani!


----------



## mony(*)

Anche qui in *provincia di Treviso* si usa (non metto la mano sul fuoco per il resto del Veneto), in dialetto!
Sparagnàr = Risparmiare


----------



## Montesacro

Tra l'altro la forma s_paragnare_ si ritrova tale e quale nel francese _epargner_ (chiedo venia se ho omesso qualche accento..).

Dagli interventi sin qui inviati pare comunque che _sparagnare _sia ben diffuso anche nell'Italia meridionale: un gallicismo?


----------



## london calling

Montesacro said:


> Tra l'altro la forma s_paragnare_ si ritrova tale e quale nel francese _epargner_ (chiedo venia se ho omesso qualche accento..).
> 
> Dagli interventi sin qui inviati pare comunque che _sparagnare _sia ben diffuso anche nell'Italia meridionale: un gallicismo?


 

Ciao a tutti!

Ho trovato questo su www.etimo.it:
​​


----------



## bubu7

Angel.Aura said:


> Consultando un dizionario d’italiano in rete (DeMauro), la voce viene definita regionale, segnatamente settentrionale.
> 
> Ho letto tanti interventi a proposito dell’uso anche (soprattutto?) meridionale del termine.


 
Grazie della segnalazione, cara *Angel*. 

Ho l'impressione che il De Mauro sbagli nel definirlo un regionalismo _solo_ settentrionale. Farò una piccola ricerca sui miei dizionari etimologici e, nel caso, segnalerò l'errore alla redazione del vocabolario.

Ci risentiamo più in là...


----------



## V52

Salve
Interessantissima discussione! 
Io credo che il De Mauro  definisca "sparagnare" settentrionale, forse perchè è prima apparso su documenti settentrionali (penso alle commedie in Veneto -pura supposizione, per carità- ...).
Tuttavia è vero che si tratta di una derivazione dal Francese presente in molti dialetti, (anche a Roma vedi http://grwavsf.roma1.infn.it/VB/frasca/SF_Romanesco.pdf)  a volte l'ho sentito anche da contadini toscani. Non è così per "sparambio" risparambio" e verbi connessi, che  dovrebbero essere in  uso nelle regioni di Centro Sud (Lazio-Abruzzo).
 V52


----------



## Angel.Aura

bubu7 said:


> Grazie della segnalazione, cara *Angel*.
> 
> Ho l'impressione che il De Mauro sbagli nel definirlo un regionalismo _solo_ settentrionale. Farò una piccola ricerca sui miei dizionari etimologici e, nel caso, segnalerò l'errore alla redazione del vocabolario.
> 
> Ci risentiamo più in là...


Grazie a te, bubu!
Sottoscrivo l'iniziativa!


----------



## la italianilla

Salve!
Angel.Aura, ecco la definizione tratta dal _Vocabolario domestico napoletano e toscano Di Basilio Puoti, tutti i diritti riservati_:



> Sparagnare:
> Astenersi in tutto da alcuna cosa, o usarla poco, di raro o con gran riguardo.
> Sparagnare: risparmiare


----------



## rocamadour

Buongiorno A.A. e tutti gli altri! 
Contribuisco volentieri alla "mappa". 
Io (piemontese, lombarda di adozione) ignoravo l'esistenza del verbo *sparagnare* e qui a Milano avevo sentito al massimo il termine *sparagnino* (peraltro usato esclusivamente nel parlato e da persone di una certa età = i miei suoceri ).
Per curiosità ho controllato il DELI (_Dizionario Etimologico della Lingua Italiana_), dove in effetti *sparagnino* compare, come sostantivo e aggettivo, attestato però in epoca piuttosto recente (dalla seconde metà dell'Ottocento). Riporto testualmente la parte relativa all'etimologia (vol.5, p. 1242):

"Voce settentrionale, connessa a _sparagnar(e)_ = 'risparmiare' e _sparagn(o)_ = 'risparmio', popolari anche in altre aree italiane e sporadicamente attestati nella tradizione letteraria" (Masini 147-148, il quale a nota 83 aggiunge: "In particolare, a giudicare dai riscontri sui vocabolari dialettali, _sparagnino_ pare diffuso in area veneta e romagnola [...])"***. _Sparagnare_ è vc. giunta coi Franchi (cfr. Migl. _St. lin_. 81 e, per la sua diffusione, _Mengaldo_, Nievo 156-157).​ 
* Il "Masini" citato dal DELI è più precisamente A. Masini, _La lingua di alcuni giornali milanesi dal 1859 al 1865_, Firenze, 1977 (e le fonti che il Masini stesso riporta per confermare la diffusione in area veneto-romagnola sono: E. Kosovits, _Dizionario-vocabolario del dialetto triestino e della lingua italiana_, Trieste, 1889; P. Beltramini - E. Donati, _Piccolo Dizionario veronese-italiano_, Verona, 1963; L. Ferri, _Vocabolario ferrarese-italiano_, Ferrara, 1889 e A. Morri, _Vocabolario romagnolo -italiano_, Faenza, 1840).


----------



## bubu7

Vittorio52 said:


> Io credo che il De Mauro definisca "sparagnare" settentrionale, forse perchè è prima apparso su documenti settentrionali (penso alle commedie in Veneto -pura supposizione, per carità- ...).


Non è così, caro *Vittorio*. 
Un'ipotesi sulla prima apparizione va fatta nella sezione etimologica. L'indicazione del De Mauro (e del Gradit) segnalerebbe l'attuale diffusione del regionalismo.
Ormai sono convinto che la dicitura _sett_. del De Mauro sia sbagliata. Andrebbe lasciata la marca d'uso RE[gionale] accompagnata, eventualmente, dalla marca OB[soleto]; perché il termine, oltre a essere diffuso in molti dialetti italiani [e varietà regionali dell'italiano], è presente, sporadicamente, nella nostra tradizione letteraria.



rocamadour said:


> "Voce settentrionale, connessa a _sparagnar(e)_ = 'risparmiare' e _sparagn(o)_ = 'risparmio', popolari anche in altre aree italiane e sporadicamente attestati nella tradizione letteraria" (Masini 147-148, il quale a nota 83 aggiunge: "In particolare, a giudicare dai riscontri sui vocabolari dialettali, _sparagnino_ pare diffuso in area veneta e romagnola [...])"***. _Sparagnare_ è vc. giunta coi Franchi (cfr. Migl. _St. lin_. 81 e, per la sua diffusione, _Mengaldo_, Nievo 156-157).


 
Grazie, *rocamadour*. 
Avrai notato che il DELI definisce 'settentrionale' _sparagnino_ e, per _sparagnare_, riporta la frase che ho sottolineato.
La tua citazione risponde anche al nostro *Vittorio* che ipotizzava una derivazione dal francese: non ci viene dal francese ma è giunta "coi Franchi" [quando il francese non era ancora nato].

Farò quindi la segnalazione alle redazioni del De Mauro e del Gradit; vi terrò aggiornati sugli esiti delle stesse.


----------



## Colei che...

Vittorio52 said:


> Salve
> Non è così per "sparambio" risparambio" e verbi connessi, che  dovrebbero essere in  uso nelle regioni di Centro Sud (Lazio-Abruzzo).
> V52


Mia nonna, ciociara, non usava mai "risparmiare", ma semrpe "sparambiare"... Ammetto che per un po' di tempo l'ho creduto più un errore che una forma dialettale!


----------



## [kalash]

Nel mio paese, che si trova in provincia di Latina, nel basso Lazio, ed ha un dialetto meridionale (faceva parte del Regno di Napoli) risparmiare si dice 'sparagnè', da sparagnare appunto.

K.


----------



## saltapicchio

In lingua friulana si usa il termine "sparagnà". 

Attenzione, il friulano non è un dialetto veneto ma una lingua ladina.


----------



## Angel.Aura

saltapicchio said:


> In lingua friulana si usa il termine "sparagnà".
> 
> Attenzione, il friulano non è un dialetto veneto ma una lingua ladina.


Mannaggia... 
Allora vedrai che lo dovranno spostare al Forum Solo Ladino o a quello Ladino-Italiano


----------

